# Allegan, MI *MISSY LEE* female ID 3031



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Missy Lee 3031 

Shepherd [Mix]
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 3031 
Allegan County Animal Shelter, Allegan, MI 

Hi, I am a friendly girl, I was found as a stray and brought to the shelter. I can be adopted as early as 6/10

Allegan, MI 
<span style="color: #FF0000">269-673-0519</span> 

Adoption fees are $25 for dogs and $15 for cats. The shelter is open Monday through Friday 8am -11am. Feel free to phone the shelter at 269-673-0519. Thank you for looking at the available pets. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11039568


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She looks just like my schutzhund trainer's dog!


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

Boy, she's pretty! Needs a good brushing though. But what a cutie!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Listing removed....


----------

